# Londinium temp monitoring - interesting read



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello lever lovers,

here's an old but interesting article about monitoring a Londinium to get a better understanding of temperature development:

https://artisan-roasterscope.blogspot.com/2013/06/artisan-monitoring-londinium.html


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

even though it's a quite different story, I might get into this on my LaPavoni just to see how much of a deviation there really is when I think I'm performing the same old shot prep multiple times a day, week after week...


----------

